# DIY Enclosure for B. smithi



## SgtSparkles (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is an enclosure i did for a B. smithi. I used foam to create the shapes and then adhered cocoa fiber substrate to said foam using food grade silicone. He has already webbed quite a bit of the floor and mad it his own. Pictures and video below. 


[YOUTUBE]xUkCrw3-kps[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]MOQh62oq3PY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## viper69 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is really cool. I'll watch these videos before i ask questions. There's a great thread in here about someone using expanding foam. Nice looking smithi..looks female.

Those videos were helpful. What brand of food grade silicone did you get? I didn't even know there was a food grade one, I don't use that material all that often.

Curious, where do you use your T most? Does it fully utilize the highest level? Looks like a nice setup.

The only thing I can think of that you may or may not have done, is added in some free substrate? Their poop is like glue. So if it is on the "glued" down substrate, when you remove it, you'd likely end up removing some of that substrate and exposing silicone and/or white styrofoam?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Dec 16, 2013)

viper69 said:


> This is really cool. I'll watch these videos before i ask questions. There's a great thread in here about someone using expanding foam. Nice looking smithi..looks female.
> 
> Those videos were helpful. What brand of food grade silicone did you get? I didn't even know there was a food grade one, I don't use that material all that often.
> 
> ...


The food grade silicone if from EMI and it works great. I did add loose substrate over the whole tank as well
The spider tends to use the upper teir quite a bit as it roams around but he/she is quite fond of the stump that was in the previous enclosure and hangs out by it most all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

